# US Embassy Citizens Services (ACS) To Resume Oct 5th



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Limited Non-Emergency Passport and Consular Report of Birth Abroad Services Resume during General Community Quarantine in Manila*


United States Embassy Manila, Philippines, ACS message dated September 28, 2020
Limited Non-Emergency Passport and Consular Report of Birth Abroad Services Resume



Effective October 5, 2020, we will begin offering limited non-emergency Consular Report of Birth Abroad (CRBA) and passport services at the U.S. Embassy in Manila and limited passport services at the U.S. Consular Agency in Cebu, by appointment only. All notary services, including for an “Affidavit in Lieu of a Certificate of Legal Capacity to Contract Marriage,” remain suspended. Monitor our website for more information on the resumption of services for U.S. citizens in the Philippines. 

We continue to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in the Philippines, as we have throughout the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic. In an emergency involving a U.S. citizen in the Philippines, please contact us by email at [email protected], or contact us by telephone at +63 (02) 5301-2000.

To comply with social distancing requirements and help ensure your safety, we are working with limited staff and will strictly control the number of people in our waiting room at any one time. Please remember to wear a mask and face shield for your appointment at the Embassy or Consular Agency and to only bring those individuals required for your consular service to your appointment. For more information on entry requirements for our facilities, click here. If you are unable to travel because of COVID-19-related restrictions put in place by your local government unit, please do not book an appointment at this time. 

For CRBA appointments, please review our checklist to be sure you are prepared for your interview. Generally, only biological children of U.S. citizens may be eligible for a CRBA, and the U.S. citizen parent must demonstrate that they were physically present in the United States before the child’s birth to transmit citizenship to the child. More information on transmission of citizenship is available on our website. 

Adoption of a child by a U.S. citizen does not confer U.S. citizenship on the child. However, adopted children may be eligible for citizenship through naturalization, pursuant to a lawful admission into the United States as a permanent resident. See our adoption information page or the Department of State’s Child Citizenship Act of 2000 page for more information. 

You may be eligible to renew your passport by mail. See our website for more information on passport eligibility requirements and the mail-in renewal process. We encourage all eligible U.S. citizens to submit their passport renewal applications by mail, to help control the number of people in our waiting rooms during the ongoing pandemic.




For information about the current COVID-19 situation in the Philippines, please see our website. 

For further information:

See the State Department's travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.
Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 5301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 5301-2000.
Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.


----------

